# pecan wood seasoning



## silentstorms (Jun 30, 2013)

ok i just got a pecan tree cut up and brought home about two days ago. buddy i got it from says he cut it down about 6 months ago and is glad to get rid of it. this morning i started cutting it up for splitting and went with 5" wide sections and im splitting into fist size chunks with a 8 lb split maul. got a quarter of the pile split up in the rain this morning and i was currious what my cure time should be with chunks this size? also i think next time i do this a log splitter will be used. thinking about making a widowmaker splitter though. i was reading that pecan should be cured for about a year before use. but i was thinking that fist size chunks should cure a bit faster. i also tend to put my chunks ontop of the fire box for about 10 minuits befor i use them. not sure if this would matter of not. thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## themule69 (Jun 30, 2013)

I'd say keep them in the dry and give them a month. Then do a test burn. If you can keep them on top of the fire box longer than 10min. that will help. Oh GREAT find

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## silentstorms (Jun 30, 2013)

yea he has 3 more trees im going to get now i just need to keep my chain sharp on the saw lol


----------

